# Warhammer 40k - Dark Eldar Army



## SimpleMan_93 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm selling my Warhammer 40k set which includes:

2 Squad of Dark Eldar Warriors (retail price - $96)
3 Dark Eldar Raiders (retail price - $55 each, 3 for $165)
1 Dark Eldar Talos (retail price - $74)
1 Squad of Dark Eldar Wyches (retail price - $48)
1 Lelith Hesperax (retail price - $28)
6 Reaver Jet Bikes (retail price - $58 for 3 Reavers, so $116 for 6)
1 Gamesworkshop Figure Case (retail price - $96)

Total Retail Price if bought at the Store: $623

This is a 1000+ Point army and ready to play with only minor adjustments needed (i.e Incubi squad, Heavy Support like Ravagers etc) but overall this is an army ready to be unleashed! 

I'm willing to sell this set for $200 - $300. because the set is in very good condition, most of the figures are un-painted and just assembled, meaning should you buy this set you will almost free control on however you want it to look like, it's like buying it straight from the shop without the hassle of assembling it and not only that I'm selling it cheap, real CHEAP! 

If you're interested please PM me with an offer of how much you would be willing to pay, this offer ends the 29th July. Australian or International Buyers welcome! 

Note to International Buyers: All prices are in AUD (Australian Dollar), if you don't know the current conversion rates click here

*Images:*






















































*Few Ground Rules:*

1. I do not accept any responsibility for any lost items that could go wrong in shipping, it's up to you ultimately to choose your shipping, if i were you I would choose something a bit expensive because at the end of the day you're paying for something $200 + so i would want it shipped with insurance.

2. You get to choose shipping method and YOU PAY FOR IT, no questions asked, your method of shipping comes down to three companies:

Australia Post (National & International)
Fed Ex (National & International)
UPS (International)

Please notify me in your PM of which shipping method you would prefer and I'll give you the price. 

3. Serious buyers ONLY!, seriously.

4. Payment Method:

PayPal - The Way to Go! : )
Mastercard - Unreliable/Insecure
Bank Deposit - Australian Citizens Only
Bank Transfer - Australian Citizens Only

5. If you happen to live in Sydney Australia I'am willing to do an in store trade (Games-workshop) with you, that way you don't pay for shipping and the deal is more secure and reliable.


----------



## SimpleMan_93 (Apr 15, 2009)

Updated with Images and etc.


----------

